# Anyone in San Fracisco?



## acparsons (Apr 12, 2018)

Going to SF this July to do some photography. Any recommendations? Any meet ups?


----------



## zulu42 (Apr 12, 2018)

S.F. a beautiful city. You could never run out of subjects. Depending on how much time you have and what subjects you like I might recommend spending a day going outside the city. North or South on highway 1 for some coastal landscapes.

I'm about 4 hours drive from SF. I'd certainly be interested in a meet up!


----------



## ac12 (Apr 12, 2018)

How much time do you have?
As Z42 said, LOTs to shoot.
You could spend a day just shooting China Town, another day along the bay, a day on Alcatraz, another day along the coast, a day in Golden Gate Park  . . .

There is a guide book on photography in SF "Photographing San Francisco, Digital Field Guide."  That would be a good start, as it would list a lot of locations all in one book.  It has been quite a while since I thumbed through that book, so can't tell you about it.


----------



## acparsons (Apr 13, 2018)

I'll check out the book. I've been a few times before, but not photo trips.


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 13, 2018)

Is this where the little cable cars go half way to the stars ?


----------



## zulu42 (Apr 14, 2018)

I wandered past a karaoke bar, and heard "I Left My Heart in San Francisco" being sung in the smoothest deep voice, perfect pitch, with a subtle touch of vibrato. 

When I looked inside it was a young man who didn't look old enough to be in a bar. Saggy shorts halfway to his ankles, sideways ball cap. Standing ovation from the house.


----------

